# Why is IG Markets AUD/NZD spread 19.2?



## truthteller (20 December 2014)

Woke up today to see my AUD/NZD IG Markets spread at 19.2. Is this normal


----------



## skyQuake (20 December 2014)

truthteller said:


> Woke up today to see my AUD/NZD IG Markets spread at 19.2. Is this normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Market is closed so they'll just base that off whatever orders are left in the depth


----------



## Modest (20 December 2014)

Speaking of Wild Spreads, check out USD/RUB you could drive a truck between it :


----------

